# "Hallo!" from Germany



## Denix (Oct 18, 2021)

Dear all, 
I'm Denis from Germany.

I am reading here for quite a while and I am very impressed by your knowledge and your passion. 

Music is my favorite hobby. I love it when I wrote a song and then hear it for the first time played by all instruments... What a great feeling! 
Starting with "4-Track Recordings" a long time ago, now still having my own band and watching guys mixing my songs and thinking "I wanna be able to do this on my own... Well at least I want to understand what they do!" So I bought Cubase and started to collect VSTs... And I love it... But I should make more music and buy less... But I am addicted now... For example, I bought 13 (!) Guitar-Libraries in 2021 - I play guitar. Jeez... Help!

Take care,
Denis


----------



## doctoremmet (Oct 18, 2021)

Hi Denis. I welcome you here!


----------



## Bereckis (Oct 18, 2021)

Willkommen auch aus Dortmund!

Michael


----------

